# WTF is this exactly



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just curious as it was pokeing out today and I have never seen one before-


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

man thats crazy looking. i was expecting a bristle worm before your pic popped up. That i have no clue on. Maybe nismo or one of the other guys can help you there. I wouldnt mind knowing either. Is that a type of brain? thats also very nice.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> man thats crazy looking. i was expecting a bristle worm before your pic popped up. That i have no clue on. Maybe nismo or one of the other guys can help you there. I wouldnt mind knowing either. Is that a type of brain? thats also very nice.


True that Sir-
I had the guy that cleans my tank explain it to me-But I want to see if he knows what he is talking about if he is just blowing smoke up my ass-
So it will be quite interesting to see what the hell it is exactly...

Appreciate the kind words-It is a brain of some sort-But I dont know the correct name for it-
Here is a full shot of it....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

its a tenticle of the brain.. at light it should kind of puff out and extend lots of them, some short and some long. in the wild they function to trap food that floats by. next time if you see it acting like that if you have a turkey baster and some type of food like brine shrimp if you gently blow some brine shrimp towards it the brain should be able to trap and consume some.. check out the other thread called "BRAINS"


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yep thats just an elongated sweeper tentacle.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> yep thats just an elongated sweeper tentacle.


thats the term i couldnt think of.. nice..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

lol make sure their is not to close to other corals, my brains do that when to close, but it is normal for them to extend their tentacles for food..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-
Had me worried for a minute....

I think it's time for me to step up feedings in this tank...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you can feed the brain directly but its not necessary because the coral gains nutrients through the symbiotic algae in its tissue that uses photosynthisys


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nismo is right, but u should dose or feed some cyclopeeze, or some krill/squid whatever u got on the brains.. not every day but it helps with growth


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> nismo is right, but u should dose or feed some cyclopeeze, or some krill/squid whatever u got on the brains.. not every day but it helps with growth


Right now I am useing a product called-
Zoplan-Is this ok to be feeding to them?


----------

